# Tent Traitor



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi! Just purchased a 2007 Outback 28KRS. Come from a long line of tent campers and I just couldn't do the air mattress anymore. Started with the thought that a popup would solve the sleeping issues (broke the hubbie in gently







)and after 2 years of looking ended up with a second home! Currently considered the camping traitor but next time it pours rain in Yosemite and everyone is floating away on their air mattresses, I bet I become the camping queen







.

This is a great site and I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you joined in the fun!

Welcome.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> Just wanted to say hi! Just purchased a 2007 Outback 28KRS. Come from a long line of tent campers and I just couldn't do the air mattress anymore. Started with the thought that a popup would solve the sleeping issues (broke the hubbie in gently
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Welcome to Outbackers









Ed


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Why just one? I do both.

Reverie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

I was a tent camper for many years, then the popup for many years, then the TT. I always get a kick out of people in tents telling me that I'm not really camping, when they are 20 feet away from me - IN THE SAME CAMPGROUND!







But I guess I spent some time in that mindset lo those many year ago. Enjoy your Outback - guiltfree.

Scott


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Welcome Aboard! Another Roo Owner







Congrats!*​ We look forward to seeing you post and don't be afraid to ask questions. You will get many helpful answers to ANY questions quickly. Enjoy your new TT.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like we got another Californian for you to recruit Dawn. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Now sure where your city is but check out the SoCal rally coming up in October. I'm sure skippershe will give you all the details.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to a great forum. Almost any question you have can be answered here. Post often, go camping, and take pictures to share with us if you can


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BeachHut
















Outbackers! 









Congratulations on your new Roo! 

It's great to see another CA 28krs owner, glad you found us!
Enjoy and Hoppy Camping!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

The Roo cult continues to grow.....









Welcome to the best forum on the net!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

haha, welcome aboard "tent traitor"


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Welcome!

We have a family in my neighborhood that says what we do is not camping. They say you have to use the bath house and sleep in a tent to REALLY camp. We just let them talk, then when they complain about the heat and food while camping, I just point to my CAMPER and laugh.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!
Hope you can make the SoCal rally!

Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, enjoy your new home away from home.









We too started with a tent, then a popup, finally the Outback. Each was good in its own time. Haven't really been razzed about the Outback not really camping, but the FIL kinda laughed at us with the popup. He thought we were just going to let it set. He didn't even question us when we got the Outback.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw the plans for the SoCal rally and already trying to make plans







My kids are on the swim team so we are at swim meets every weekend and the 'roo' has been a lifesaver in the 100+ heat we have here in the Central Valley. Unfortunately, we haven't had the chance to go too far so the SoCal rally will be the farthest we have ventured.

I'm getting excited! I have a list of mods a mile long







.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*WELCOME!*

I hope your find this forum as friendly and helpful as I do. I have learned so much from just reading the posts, and sometimes putting in my 2 cents!







It's great fun.

So, again, Welcome to the family









*HEIDI*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Beachhut to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 28KRS

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Guaranteed to get great advice and lots of laughs!

Linda


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

BeachHut said:


> Just wanted to say hi! Just purchased a 2007 Outback 28KRS. Come from a long line of tent campers and I just couldn't do the air mattress anymore. Started with the thought that a popup would solve the sleeping issues (broke the hubbie in gently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off... Welcome aboard.
I've been tent camping since I was a kid. When my wife and I got married in 1995, we spent our first anniversary tent camping (Mid-October in the Virginia mountains, yes it is cold). We got a pop-up camper in 2000, and now we are looking for a "real" camper. I totally agree air mattresses don't cut it any longer. I'm sure that the DH will come around really quick....

James


----------

